# For those complaining there is too many drivers



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know? 

But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare.


Bullshit.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Bullshit.


You are being far too kind.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Bullshit.





BigRedDriver said:


> You are being far too kind.


So what is it guys? Make up your mind, is there too many drivers or is there not enough drivers on the road?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

2018 taxes filed, 90% of drivers leave in first year, <around Romeo Foxtrot November>

followed by uber lyft recruitment Advertising campaign, leads to freshly minted noobies.

Its not that theres too many drivers, like said cut the bull double the drivers take.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

You can argue that angle, but it ignores the other important aspect: there wouldn't be enough drivers if the standards were higher. The barrier of entry is so low that almost anyone can do it. You don't even need to own your own car. Just be desperate enough and willing. Have you ever read the plaque under the statue of Travis at Uber HQ? " Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to make money. I will put them all in a car"

Unfortunately for you, rider fares are going no where but up. Really... where are riders going to go anyway? Public Uber and Lyft must become profitable and that involves both squeezing more money from both drivers _and_ riders. Sure, you may see anomalies in the form of discounts and credits but these are only temporary as a strategy to increase market share. Cutting fares and operating at a loss on each ride is not a sustainable business strategy. There is simply *no* loyalty in rideshare; these gains are an illusion as riders can simply disappear on the next ride to the cheaper option.

Riders should enjoy these rock bottom, subsidized fares while the party is still going on. We will surely look back years from now and shake our heads at how long this cheap private car service farce managed to last.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Best way to deal with this kind of trolling is to hit "ignore". Engaging will just bring more. But you knew that...!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> So what is it guys? Make up your mind, is there too many drivers or is there not enough drivers on the road?


Too many drivers.

But that doesn't matter as long as one is doing rideshare for "Fun" and "Extra cash", like it was intended to be.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mmn said:


> Best way to deal with this kind of trolling is to hit "ignore". Engaging will just bring more. But you knew that...!


When asking what there are too many of, the correct answer is normally "lonely trolls"


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> there is too many drivers


Doesn't this sound strange to your ear? Now try 'are' and see if it sounds better.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

For those complaining there *are* too many


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


Good for you. If you care so much, how about you do it for free?



AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


How much guber paying you for trolling? Is it per hour or per pissed off reader from this site?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


If you think we're paid too well, do your part, and take the bus.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hell, lets bring on 300 or 400 more drivers in every market, then, every nut case will have their own personal driver for peanuts


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


How does the market "bare" Uber's generosity?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I see that Weasel Breath is still at it.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Good for you. If you care so much, how about you do it for free?
> 
> 
> How much guber paying you for trolling? Is it per hour or per pissed off reader from this site?


 May be 5 stars and badges in an exchange for a taco or coffee? :rollseyes:


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> So what is it guys? Make up your mind, is there too many drivers or is there not enough drivers on the road?


Its ubers way of finding that sweet spot as far as how bad can they %#%#%# over a driver,who then quits,and then nobody trys to sign up? Uber is always pushing the envelope to pay the least amount of $$$ to a driver for using his/her own car,own maintenance,own Ins,repairs,wear and tear on there car? IMO i put uber right along side of Lucifer when it comes to treating its drivers?JMO



AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


are you one of the Uber employees that has stock options in Uber and can't wait to sell that stock in this train wreck called Uber? asking for a friend? JMO


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


You are such a coward or an idiot. Have you check the taxi rates? The cities all over the USA agreed $2.00 per mile. It was back than 15 years or may be even more when the gas price was under a buck. When per hour pay was $4 an hour. And you have a nerve to say that guber is generous. Guber might be generous on you for this nonsense post. Bottom line ride share rates should not be less than 1.50 per mile. I have data of my own experience of 15k+ trips with guber that i can easily compare with my 12k+ taxi trips. This job has long term implications on every drivers finance and health. That's why i quit last year. You should be kicked out from this site for this kind of trolling.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> You are such a coward or an idiot. Have you check the taxi rates? The cities all over the USA agreed $2.00 per mile. It was back than 15 years or may be even more when the gas price was under a buck. When per hour pay was $4 an hour. And you have a nerve to say that guber is generous. Guber might be generous on you for this nonsense post. Bottom line ride share rates should not be less than 1.50 per mile. I have data of my own experience of 15k+ trips with guber that i can easily compare with my 12k+ taxi trips. This job has long term implications on every drivers finance and health. That's why i quit last year. You should be kicked out from this site for this kind of trolling.


Let's call a spade a spade. Uber is stealing from everyone in the name of disruption. It steals from the driver, then from the municipalities, the state, and the federal government in that order. I am guessing that Uber is probably donating handsomely to top United States politicians, the reason why Uber executives haven't been indicted for grand larceny.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Riley3262019 said:


> Let's call a spade a spade. Uber is stealing from everyone in the name of disruption. It steals from the driver, then from the municipalities, the state, and the federal government in that order. I am guessing that Uber is probably donating handsomely to top United States politicians, the reason why Uber executives haven't been indicted for grand larceny.


Most likely. Heard from several people that all the taxi companies in Dallas bribe the city to by pass the law for their benefits before rideshare existence. All the entire taxi companies combine net worth not more than 30-40 millions. Compare to the net worth of taxi with guber/ gryft, Imagine what guber and gryft have done so far in the last 10 years to shut up the entire world of the modern day slavery gig. It also clear why both companies are loosing billions every year and haven't made a single damn dollar in profit since their birth.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> *Uber* ............. *generous*


Those two words should not be used in the same sentence. :thumbdown: Especially if the latter one is intended to describe Uber's actions.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber?


By that logic the sweatshops in Bangladesh are overpaying the children.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> By that logic the sweatshops in Bangladesh are overpaying the children.


BINGO.
I been saying that for years ... too many damn kids in the world anyway.
We can always make more.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> By that logic the sweatshops in Bangladesh are overpaying the children.


I'm not familar with the situation in Bangladesh but just be aware of the following facts:

1. You are a grown adult with freedom of choice.

2. You chose to do Uber out of your own free will.

3. You can leave uber at anytime.

4. The three facts above applies to other drivers.

5. There is an oversupply of drivers.

Leave the emotion out of it and the logical conclusion from the above is you are overpaid. Afterall, why is there a surplus and abundant drivers rushing to do what is not profitable for them?



Ubermcbc said:


> You are such a coward or an idiot. Have you check the taxi rates? The cities all over the USA agreed $2.00 per mile. It was back than 15 years or may be even more when the gas price was under a buck. When per hour pay was $4 an hour. And you have a nerve to say that guber is generous. Guber might be generous on you for this nonsense post. Bottom line ride share rates should not be less than 1.50 per mile. I have data of my own experience of 15k+ trips with guber that i can easily compare with my 12k+ taxi trips. This job has long term implications on every drivers finance and health. That's why i quit last year. You should be kicked out from this site for this kind of trolling.


taxi rate was and still is a ripoff with artificial scarcity (from medallion) like the diamond market. Even rice be worth its weigh in gold if there is sufficient artificial scarcity.



1974toyota said:


> Its ubers way of finding that sweet spot as far as how bad can they %#%#%# over a driver,who then quits,and then nobody trys to sign up? Uber is always pushing the envelope to pay the least amount of $$$ to a driver for using his/her own car,own maintenance,own Ins,repairs,wear and tear on there car? IMO i put uber right along side of Lucifer when it comes to treating its drivers?JMO
> 
> 
> are you one of the Uber employees that has stock options in Uber and can't wait to sell that stock in this train wreck called Uber? asking for a friend? JMO


its tragic Uber is being made the villain when they provided a platform that allows millions of drivers worldwide the opportunity to earn, it doesn't have to exist, remember that. It is a privilege extended to you, not a right. Can you imagine the level of ungratefulness when an unemployed person being given an opportunity to work and that unemployed person turns around and make the person extending that opportunity the villain because they felt they are not paid enough when clearly the market is saying otherwise.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm not familar with the situation in Bangladesh but just be aware of the following facts:
> 
> 1. You are a grown adult with freedom of choice.
> 
> ...


There is no medallion in texas. $2 is not a ripoff. Do the math and divide the 2 buck into 3 factors. Medallion system is, created monopoly.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm not familar with the situation in Bangladesh but just be aware of the following facts:
> 
> 1. You are a grown adult with freedom of choice.
> 
> ...


This dude works for Uber,seriously Uber probably has him hitting these boards in case the USA media is checking out these sites, with UBers over priced IPO coming up, Uber is getting nervous that the media may be wising up how bad ths co Uber treats its drivers,JMO


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm not familar with the situation in Bangladesh but just be aware of the following facts:
> 
> 1. You are a grown adult with freedom of choice.
> 
> ...


In response to point #1. We are indeed. Can you claim to be one as well? It would appear that, if you were, you would not have started the thread.

Just sayin...... (I stole this for like the 20th time)


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


I think you are insane


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm not familar with the situation in Bangladesh but just be aware of the following facts:
> 
> 1. You are a grown adult with freedom of choice.
> 
> ...


Uber is a walking reason why we need unions,labor laws,min wage laws,etc, Uber is kinda like the sweat shops in the early 1900's in the USA, there is a reason Uber has a massive turnover, takes a new bee 1-3 months to figure out they are beating the crap out of there own can, so a few guys at Uber head qtrs can make $$$$ + to cash in on this Uber train wreck when Uber finally IPO's Uber right now see's how bad LYFT stock has dropped since it went public, & now Uber is getting very nervous that people have wisewd up about this Co, JMO


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


There ARE too many drivers in my market.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> its tragic Uber is being made the villain when they provided a platform that allows millions of drivers worldwide the opportunity to earn, it doesn't have to exist, remember that. It is a privilege extended to you, not a right.


I agree with 1974toyota, AP is a shill, as evident by posts like this and his/her view on how tips not necessary (from different threads).


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

In my (unscientific) analysis, 3 years ago an average time from the ping to the pickup was 8-10 minutes. Now it is 2-3 minutes. What does that say? Either there's more drivers, more passengers, or both. I think (unscientifically), it's number 3.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The issue i have with rideshare companies is that they have built a system that cloaks themselves and leaves the drivers with most of the exposure. Then they refined it so that they could continue to chisel more and more from the fare. All while insulating riders from the reality of what is going in in the ether. I took a trip yesterday that paid just under $7. Checked the fare details, and learned the rider paid $14. When i started this, the 80/20 split seemed fair, even though they got a bit more by way of the booking fee. Now, they wratchet up a service fee, and wind up with over half of what is paid for the ride, after they have chiseled the driver rate by 20 to 30%.

I know we agree to these terms every time we log in. But why is a mile only worth $0.64 when it used to be $0.80, and why is today's service fee up from a token fee to a sliding scale when the service provided hasn't changed? 

Sure, we are villifying Uber. They are the ones playing the shell game scam. Riders ought to be concerned too. Why isn't the company passing their savings on to them? 

I am 100% behind the drivers in this. And, i am concerned about the riders, trying to expose them to what goes on behind the curtain, so they can get past their misconceptions.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> The issue i have with rideshare companies is that they have built a system that cloaks themselves and leaves the drivers with most of the exposure. Then they refined it so that they could continue to chisel more and more from the fare. All while insulating riders from the reality of what is going in in the ether. I took a trip yesterday that paid just under $7. Checked the fare details, and learned the rider paid $14. When i started this, the 80/20 split seemed fair, even though they got a bit more by way of the booking fee. Now, they wratchet up a service fee, and wind up with over half of what is paid for the ride, after they have chiseled the driver rate by 20 to 30%.
> 
> I know we agree to these terms every time we log in. But why is a mile only worth $0.64 when it used to be $0.80, and why is today's service fee up from a token fee to a sliding scale when the service provided hasn't changed?
> 
> ...


you'd be suprised how many PAX think ride share drivers are raking in the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$,jmo


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Afterall, why is there a surplus and abundant drivers rushing to do what is not profitable for them?


Maybe many (most?) drivers are not aware of the long term vehicle costs associated with extra miles (depreciation, maintenance, repairs), and mistakenly gauge profitabilty based on fuel costs alone.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mmn said:


> In my (unscientific) analysis, 3 years ago an average time from the ping to the pickup was 8-10 minutes. Now it is 2-3 minutes. What does that say? Either there's more drivers, more passengers, or both. I think (unscientifically), it's number 3.


Very unscientific. 
In _your _market, in _your _observed opinion ... none of that applies to me.

I just can't wait till they lower our pay some more, so we can make even more money.
LoL
Yea, that's the ticket.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


Crackhead logic.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Maybe many (most?) drivers are not aware of the long term vehicle costs associated with extra miles (depreciation, maintenance, repairs), and mistakenly gauge profitabilty based on fuel costs alone.


most drivers aren't Business people, they buy into the hype, your on your off APP,they have no idea whats it's like driving Pax around for $$$, repairs,Ins,Maint, wait time,sitting in traffic,dealing with Uber support in case of a complaint or pay issue,etc,Reality hits in 1-3 months? I had a friend bought a NEW Altima,started Ubering to help pay for car,he had a FT Job,after 1 month he realized he really wasn't making much $$$ PT, and got tired of driving strangers around in his nice Brand new car, and when a lady opened his door while parked on a street, and door banged into a fire hydron, that didn't help,I guess some times you just have to learn the hard way,JMO


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Most likely. Heard from several people that all the taxi companies in Dallas bribe the city to by pass the law for their benefits before rideshare existence. All the entire taxi companies combine net worth not more than 30-40 millions. Compare to the net worth of taxi with guber/ gryft, Imagine what guber and gryft have done so far in the last 10 years to shut up the entire world of the modern day slavery gig. It also clear why both companies are loosing billions every year and haven't made a single damn dollar in profit since their birth.


What kind of loser you are ...
How much money Uber had when they start they make alone 10 million $ weakly in NYC and drivers not afford even car wash


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Uber1010 said:


> What kind of loser you are ...
> How much money Uber had when they start they make alone 10 million $ weakly in NYC and drivers not afford even car wash


So you are also a troll. Good to know that.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> So you are also a troll. Good to know that.


No I'm not .....you as driver already knowjust get the statistics from TLC how many trips Uber have monthly then the calculation it is easy to figure out how many millions are going to California from the driver investment . You as driver already know how much interest taking from you


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Uber1010 said:


> No I'm not .....you as driver already knowjust get the statistics from TLC how many trips Uber have monthly then the calculation it is easy to figure out how many millions are going to California from the driver investment . You as driver already know how much interest taking from you


 You probably didn't understand my post in the first place. And i am no more rideshare slave. 2018 was my last year. Happy gubering.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I agree with 1974toyota, AP is a shill, as evident by posts like this and his/her view on how tips not necessary (from different threads).


He isn't a shill, he is a troll.. I put him on ignore when I read the "driver should stop new requests" to drop him off first thread. DONT FEED TROLLS..


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> He isn't a shill, he is a troll.. I put him on ignore when I read the "driver should stop new requests" to drop him off first thread. DONT FEED TROLLS..


Well I'm not missing with 13%. Idiology I know you are happy how Lyft Uber trate you


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

No skill!
No training!
No education!
No apprenticeship!
No association affiliation!

Uber drivers are low skilled expendable workers. Anyone can do this job. Without a cap or regulation, it is only going to get more saturated. Get out. Get a real job.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> If you think we're paid too well, do your part, and take the bus.


+1

When you have all these things that live under bridges fishing in the same stream, you would think that there would be a scarcity of fish. What is funny is that this is not often the case. Often, the more things that live under bridges that you see fishing in the same stream, the more fish that they seem to catch, both individually and collectively.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> No skill!
> No training!
> No education!
> No apprenticeship!
> ...


Anyone CAN do it. BUT no one can do it looking as good as me!

Or so I've heard.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

1974toyota said:


> Uber is a walking reason why we need unions,labor laws,min wage laws,etc, Uber is kinda like the sweat shops in the early 1900's in the USA, there is a reason Uber has a massive turnover, takes a new bee 1-3 months to figure out they are beating the crap out of there own can, so a few guys at Uber head qtrs can make $$$$ + to cash in on this Uber train wreck when Uber finally IPO's Uber right now see's how bad LYFT stock has dropped since it went public, & now Uber is getting very nervous that people have wisewd up about this Co, JMO


If you people are so unhappy with Uber then quit you don't because


1974toyota said:


> Uber is a walking reason why we need unions,labor laws,min wage laws,etc, Uber is kinda like the sweat shops in the early 1900's in the USA, there is a reason Uber has a massive turnover, takes a new bee 1-3 months to figure out they are beating the crap out of there own can, so a few guys at Uber head qtrs can make $$$$ + to cash in on this Uber train wreck when Uber finally IPO's Uber right now see's how bad LYFT stock has dropped since it went public, & now Uber is getting very nervous that people have wisewd up about this Co, JMO


If driving for Uber is so bad then quit you don't though because you can't get a better job due to a lack of education and special skills the fact of the matter is Uber is as easy a job as you can find you literally get paid to drive around your town and surrounding areas. Anybody can do it. Yeah you're not going to make a ton of money but it's a lot better paying and easier than working at fast food which is probably your only alternative. I live in a realitively small town but I still make between 50 and a hundred a night for maybe 3 hours of driving and between rides I'm watching Netflix or playing Xbox compare this to working 8 hours at a fast food place and making 60 and being miserable the entire time. I can't believe people are complaining about making 15 bucks an hour or so for such an easy no skill job


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

csullivan68 said:


> If you people are so unhappy with Uber then quit you don't because
> 
> If driving for Uber is so bad then quit you don't though because you can't get a better job due to a lack of education and special skills the fact of the matter is Uber is as easy a job as you can find you literally get paid to drive around your town and surrounding areas. Anybody can do it. Yeah you're not going to make a ton of money but it's a lot better paying and easier than working at fast food which is probably your only alternative. I live in a realitively small town but I still make between 50 and a hundred a night for maybe 3 hours of driving and between rides I'm watching Netflix or playing Xbox compare this to working 8 hours at a fast food place and making 60 and being miserable the entire time. I can't believe people are complaining about making 15 bucks an hour or so for such an easy no skill job


It's not that simple. I have a very good primary job, make $80K plus, I do Uber/Lyft because it helps to pay some other expenses that "tax" my regular income too much, and there's no way for me to avoid needing that money. If I could find a real part time job that allowed me the flexibility as Uber/Lyft, I would do it, but it's not that simple. As for the complaining, I'm glad you like make $15.00 hr, when I started doing this in 2015, on a typical Friday or Saturday night, working 5 pm to 3 am, I could make $35/hr with no problem, now, because of rate cuts and saturation, it's more like $20/hr or less.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> It's not that simple. I have a very good primary job, make $80K plus, I do Uber/Lyft because it helps to pay some other expenses that "tax" my regular income too much, and there's no way for me to avoid needing that money. If I could find a real part time job that allowed me the flexibility as Uber/Lyft, I would do it, but it's not that simple. As for the complaining, I'm glad you like make $15.00 hr, when I started doing this in 2015, on a typical Friday or Saturday night, working 5 pm to 3 am, I could make $35/hr with no problem, now, because of rate cuts and saturation, it's more like $20/hr or less.


You must live a very lavish lifestyle if 80k a year isn't enough to support yourself


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

csullivan68 said:


> You must live a very lavish lifestyle if 80k a year isn't enough to support yourself


Not that it's any of your business, but I have a disabled wife who does not qualify for disability, and when she does work, works at most 15 to 20 hrs per week, enough to cover her insurance through her employer. My salary pays our mortgage, our misc other debt, and other bills. That $80K is before withholding: taxes, 401k, health insurance, uniforms, etc., it comes out to about $60K, I can assure you, I do not live a lavish life, I struggle most months. But if you'd like to think I live a lavish life, I'll gladly hand over the $40K in unpaid medical bills for my wife that I'm paying on monthly. The money I make doing rideshare, is gas money, a portion goes to my father for spending money (he's in a nursing home and receives very little income), the remainder is "mad money" or occasionally gives me the ability to once in a while go to a movie or something other even.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


How is complaining that the per mile is too low for the number of rides available (due to over saturation) working out in your head to be "the answer is to pay even less per mile"?

If I never sat idle, due to over saturation, and made a consistent 20.00 per hour (4 rides that earned 5.00 each if shorter rides) or more preferably 2 30 minute rides paying 15.00 each for 30.00 per hour... 
And this was achieved by Uber not on boarding every single person that signs up and hasn't raped or killed anyone in the country they are wanting to work in... 
I would be quite pleased.

Point of fact, you are advocating for McDonald's (as an example) to hire 50 people for shifts that only need 10 and then to pay them based solely on work production (per customer served) instead of per hour.

And that is an idiotic concept (we can all agree) which is exactly what Uber has done.

Ubers answer in NYC, a perfect example, was the stupidest thing ever papped. 
We have to raise riders fares to reahh the mandated minimum pay. 
No you daft doddards you don't. 
If you restrict the number of drivers you increase their per hour wages automatically with no changes to their mileage or increase in fares (happy customers and happy drivers go figure how that will effect the bottom line).


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> You must live a very lavish lifestyle if 80k a year isn't enough to support yourself


you must live in a small town if you think 80k affords you a lavish lifestyle lol



Frontier Guy said:


> Not that it's any of your business, but I have a disabled wife who does not qualify for disability, and when she does work, works at most 15 to 20 hrs per week, enough to cover her insurance through her employer. My salary pays our mortgage, our misc other debt, and other bills. That $80K is before withholding: taxes, 401k, health insurance, uniforms, etc., it comes out to about $60K, I can assure you, I do not live a lavish life, I struggle most months. But if you'd like to think I live a lavish life, I'll gladly hand over the $40K in unpaid medical bills for my wife that I'm paying on monthly. The money I make doing rideshare, is gas money, a portion goes to my father for spending money (he's in a nursing home and receives very little income), the remainder is "mad money" or occasionally gives me the ability to once in a while go to a movie or something other even.


i wouldent explain anything to these people who cares what they think...


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Not that it's any of your business, but I have a disabled wife who does not qualify for disability, and when she does work, works at most 15 to 20 hrs per week, enough to cover her insurance through her employer. My salary pays our mortgage, our misc other debt, and other bills. That $80K is before withholding: taxes, 401k, health insurance, uniforms, etc., it comes out to about $60K, I can assure you, I do not live a lavish life, I struggle most months. But if you'd like to think I live a lavish life, I'll gladly hand over the $40K in unpaid medical bills for my wife that I'm paying on monthly. The money I make doing rideshare, is gas money, a portion goes to my father for spending money (he's in a nursing home and receives very little income), the remainder is "mad money" or occasionally gives me the ability to once in a while go to a movie or something other even.


You're dedication to your family is admirable I'm just saying 15 or 20 an hour for a job that requires no skill or education is not bad. Typically jobs like that pay minimum wage or very close to it. I used to work a lot of fast food jobs and those were way more difficult and stressful and contrary to popular belief required way more skill than driving a car and paid about half as much. Although I guess after working fast food any job seems awesome



5☆OG said:


> you must live in a small town if you think 80k affords you a lavish lifestyle lol
> 
> 
> i wouldent explain anything to these people who cares what they think...


Yeah that's true different parts of the country have different costs of living so whether a wage or salary is decent depends on where you live


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> You're dedication to your family is admirable I'm just saying 15 or 20 an hour for a job that requires no skill or education is not bad. Typically jobs like that pay minimum wage or very close to it. I used to work a lot of fast food jobs and those were way more difficult and stressful and contrary to popular belief required way more skill than driving a car and paid about half as much. Although I guess after working fast food any job seems awesome
> 
> 
> Yeah that's true different parts of the country have different costs of living so whether a wage or salary is decent depends on where you live


You keep saying this job has no skill,perhaps you dont have any skills. There are driving skills, navigation skills,flipping non tippers into tippers,knowing where to go to get quality rides...etc. so i mean maybe you dont possess those skills so i can understand your confusion lol


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> You keep saying this job has no skill,perhaps you dont have any skills. There are driving skills, navigation skills,flipping non tippers into tippers,knowing where to go to get quality rides...etc. so i mean maybe you dont possess those skills so i can understand your confusion lol


Yeah it's real tough to drive from point a to point b with GPS telling you exactly where to go your a genius


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> Yeah it's real tough to drive from point a to point b with GPS telling you exactly where to go your a genius


Well yes technically i am a genius.. you on the other hand lol


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> Well yes technically i am a genius.. you on the other hand lol


Wow I have news for you there is nothing special or impressive about what you do driving for Uber is easy and anyone with a license a car and a smartphone can do it


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Pay is one factor, but I'm sure you'd agree that there are more factors involved in accepting a job. In my area sometimes there are too many drivers and other times not enough.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Uber is a walking reason why we need unions,labor laws,min wage laws,etc,


We have all those things. Uber isn't stopping any of these from happening. Fact is that an Uber Union or being an employee would cost MORE money as now you have forced schedules, Union dues, you will actually have to pay taxes etc etc etc

Do you really want Pradeesh to be your supervisor? For Umlackabowwow to be your HR rep?

lol most people are not smart and have no idea how to IC.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

csullivan68 said:


> You're dedication to your family is admirable I'm just saying 15 or 20 an hour for a job that requires no skill or education is not bad. Typically jobs like that pay minimum wage or very close to it. I used to work a lot of fast food jobs and those were way more difficult and stressful and contrary to popular belief required way more skill than driving a car and paid about half as much. Although I guess after working fast food any job seems awesome
> 
> 
> Yeah that's true different parts of the country have different costs of living so whether a wage or salary is decent depends on where you live


Well, gee, then I guess in your opinion, I'm a flippin' idiot. That 80K, comes from driving a semi for the last 23 yrs, since I was 17 almost every job I've had involved driving, be it delivering pizza, training pizza delivery drivers, parcel delivery, Uber/Lyft, or driving semi. I mean, heck, I've only driven 2.7 million miles in 23 yrs, with no at fault accidents, and a 6 tickets. Oh well, all those trips over the Rockies at 80,000 lbs, never wrecking, hitting anyone or losing control, all those cities I've driven through, all those trips on snow/ice, meh, yep, not a single skill in the world. Of course, I've also carried a badge and a gun, not stressful at all.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Well, gee, then I guess in your opinion, I'm a flippin' idiot. That 80K, comes from driving a semi for the last 23 yrs, since I was 17 almost every job I've had involved driving, be it delivering pizza, training pizza delivery drivers, parcel delivery, Uber/Lyft, or driving semi. I mean, heck, I've only driven 2.7 million miles in 23 yrs, with no at fault accidents, and a 6 tickets. Oh well, all those trips over the Rockies at 80,000 lbs, never wrecking, hitting anyone or losing control, all those cities I've driven through, all those trips on snow/ice, meh, yep, not a single skill in the world. Of course, I've also carried a badge and a gun, not stressful at all.


Like you, I've done a bunch of different jobs, (including badge and gun) The bottom line is that as much as we would like it not to be so, this gig can mostly be performed by any halfwit with a car, phone, drivers license, and halfway decent record. Obviously there are those of us (I consider myself in the category) who perform much better than bare minimum - nice clean car, good driving skills, great customer service, etc etc, but the bottom line is that the U and L apps and the vast majority of pax DON'T ascribe any value beyond arriving alive from point A to point B.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

csullivan68 said:


> You must live a very lavish lifestyle if 80k a year isn't enough to support yourself


Not everybody lives in Buggsville, Ky.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> For those Uber drivers complaining there is too many drivers in your market / saturated market, you do realize that is another way of saying you are paid too much because everyone and their grandma is rushing to do Uber and thus needs a haircut on pay to get less people to do Uber? Wondering if you know?
> 
> But I do agree though, there is too many drivers because Uber is more generous with their driver pay than the market can bare. I rather have another 20-30% reduction in rider fare.


Get back on your meds before the Good Humor guys come for you.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Like you, I've done a bunch of different jobs, (including badge and gun) The bottom line is that as much as we would like it not to be so, this gig can mostly be performed by any halfwit with a car, phone, drivers license, and halfway decent record. Obviously there are those of us (I consider myself in the category) who perform much better than bare minimum - nice clean car, good driving skills, great customer service, etc etc, but the bottom line is that the U and L apps and the vast majority of pax DON'T ascribe any value beyond arriving alive from point A to point B.


Most drivers are barely capable of getting pax from A to B alive, I notice it a lot more in the semi than when I'm actually logged in, the majority of the day time RS drivers suck at driving, and could easily be failed if they had to retake their license test.

I commented elsewhere once, I have 3 scuff/scratches on my left front bumper of my pickup, from an off-roading excursion, where I brushed a tree trunk, unless you know where to look, you can't see them (professionally buffed out), but I know they are there, and I hate them. Anyhow, had to stop by the Uber office a few weeks back to get new stickers, based on the majority of the vehicles in the parking lot with stickers, mine looks like it rolled off the show room floor and just needs a dusting.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Most drivers are barely capable of getting pax from A to B alive, ... the majority of the day time RS drivers suck at driving, and could easily be failed if they had to retake their license test.


I remember a period of time, about three or four months ... I'd have pax's tell me stories about this one driver that they got. They said she was Asian, and two feet tall, at least 70 yrs old. She couldn't see over the dashboard.
One pax told me she hit the curb once at about 40 mph, sideways and _almost_ rolled the car over. 
One told me (a different pax) that she floored it out of the mall parking lot, cut across three lanes of heavy traffic at full throttle, didn't even look ... screeching tires and honking horns ... scared the crap outta pax. Pax said there was three or four near misses in less than 10 seconds.

I think I had four or five different pax's tell me stories about her.
I would always ask if they tipped her. 
I would LOL when they told me those stories.

She was a legend in this little town.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I remember a period of time, about three or four months ... I'd have pax's tell me stories about this one driver that they got. They said she was Asian, and two feet tall, at least 70 yrs old. She couldn't see over the dashboard.
> One pax told me she hit the curb once at about 40 mph, sideways and _almost_ rolled the car over.
> One told me (a different pax) that she floored it out of the mall parking lot, cut across three lanes of heavy traffic at full throttle, didn't even look ... screeching tires and honking horns ... scared the crap outta pax. Pax said there was three or four near misses in less than 90 seconds.
> 
> ...


welcome to an uber ride YOU WILL NEVER FORGET ...MUGHAHAHAHA


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

*are*


----------

